# Solved: Your Windows Licence Will Expire Soon



## BAZZA_UK

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3988 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000, -2037 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 693542 MB, Free - 654606 MB; D: Total - 20271 MB, Free - 20173 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 183F
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

I bought a used laptop last week and all seemed ok until yesterday when I booted up !!
A message opened up on the desktop stating that my windows licence will expire soon (Dec 15th) and to click on the tab to take me to PC Settings and to put in my Windows Product Key which I did ( Duh ) and when I did so it said it was wrong and to try another !!
I then thought...why would windows licence expire when it clearly showed it was activated ?
Is this Malware ?

Any help much appreciated


----------



## BAZZA_UK

Here is a screenshot of the notice I am getting !!


----------



## dvk01

That looks like it is using the trial licence not a full licence
This is obviously not malware so moved to W8 forum

Where did you buy the second hand computer from?


----------



## BAZZA_UK

Hi dvk01
I certainly hope that is not the case. I bought the laptop from Ebay last week


----------



## dvk01

it might be that it was originally licenced to a company using a KMS server and when it is used on a different domain, it cannot find the activation server to check the validity of the licence

follow advice here to check the validity
http://www.thewindowsclub.com/view-licensing-status-activation-id-windows-slmgr

it will pop up a window but you cannot copy the details in the window. so take a screen shot & post that back here so we can see what type of licence it has and we can hopefully advise better from that

or use this method
https://support.microsoft.com/kb/2806745


----------



## BAZZA_UK

Hi Derek

thanks for your help...here's the screenshot


----------



## dvk01

Like I thought
that shows a volume licence KMS key 
that cannot be used with a home computer 
You need to get in touch with the ebay seller and sort it out with him, but as it stands it is not licenced for use


----------



## BAZZA_UK

Damn

At least I now know where I stand.....thank you very much for your help Derek
Shall I mark this one solved ?


----------



## dvk01

Yes, mark it solved, There is nothing we can do for you 

Hopefully you paid with PayPal and if the seller refuses help, then PayPal should refund you.


----------



## BAZZA_UK

Thanks Derek

emailing the seller now !!


----------

